# Action mapping Frage (Struts)



## typ (5. Okt 2008)

Hallo an alle,

ich hab mal kurz eine Frage.

Kann man es irgendwie ermöglichen das ich eine action wie z.b.


```
<action name="bla" class="blubb.Login">
<result>/test.jsp"</result>
</action>
```

anschließend nur noch über die gemappte url "......***/bla" erreichen kann?

Ich habe nämlich das Problem dass ich sie auch noch über ...***/test.jsp direkt erreichen kann.


Grüße,
typ


----------



## HLX (6. Okt 2008)

Eine Action kann nur über das ActionServlet angesprochen werden. Mit welchem URL-Mapping dieses wiederum angesprochen wird, legst du in der 'web.xml' fest. Übliches URL-Mapping ist hier "*.do".


----------



## rico (9. Okt 2008)

Wenn du die JSP(test.jsp) nur über die Action erreichen möchtest, muss diese sich unterhalb des WEB-INF-Ordners befinden. Dann muss aber auch das mapping dementsprechend angepasst werden.


----------

